# Need help with Application for Civil PE



## piromano (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi,

I'm preparing my application for the Civil PE, but I need help with structuring and wording my work experience. I was mainly involved in construction management and Geotechnical engineering, does anybody has an example I can use?

Thanks!


----------

